# Skinny Pig - Scratches and Dry Skin



## Emily_Skinny_Pig (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello, 
Hoping for some advice on my skinny pig. He is a very happy little guy and healthy in every way aside from a re-occurring issue with scratching. He will scratch from time to time as all animals do, but on half a dozen occasions now has cut his skin with his claws. I have taken the obvious steps of keeping them trimmed and have filed any rough edges after trimming but he is still managing to cut himself. 
The cuts aren't deep, similar to cat scratches on your arm. 
As these scratches have been healing, i haven't bathed or moisturizer him (which i have done sparingly in the past) and now his skin is very very dry and flaky.

Can anyone recommend the best course of action, he needs a good bath and moisturizer (i tend to use a little coconut oil) but i am afraid it may not be good for the scratches. 

Also looking for advice on the best products to use for their skin.
Thank you!


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Gorgeous Guinea's are very good for skincare products. You can e-mail them and they will advise you on what to use.

http://shop.gorgeousguineas.com/


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

When I used to breed skinny pigs, a couple of my males were very scratchy and would sometimes accidently scratch themselves too much, I used aloe vera gelly for their skin, healed them quickly and as it has a slight cooling affect, it'd reduce their scratching too.


----------

